# Sandy



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope everyone is prepared for this storm. It looks to be real bad for us in NY/NJ/PA. Everyone stay safe and hope for the best.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent to all please stay safe.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Latest path projection takes it right thru here. Already pretty bad here but still have power, for now.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Take care Bait (and all the folks up that way) ... Been in touch with family on Long Island - its already a “mess” thanks to the wind - now 3 days of rain ahead.  Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone stay safe. ABC news painted quite the picture. Hopefully! it loses steam on it path, quick. Take care you all.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Button down the hatches Jeff & Lynn, looks like a rough one coming - and all you folks in VA, DE, NJ, NY, PA (you folks in MD & NC too). I have friends in SE WVA & they are expecting 1-2 ft of snow. A wild & dangerous storm.........


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

runnindawgz said:


> Take care Bait (and all the folks up that way) ... Been in touch with family on Long Island - its already a “mess” thanks to the wind - now 3 days of rain ahead.  Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


Thanks, Danielle. We're hanging on tight!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

hope GDGNYC (George) is safe, I think he lives on Lon-Gisland.
and they are gonna get a storm surge


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in CT, gov evacuated about 400,000 people on the coast fearing huge storm surge of up to 11 feet! Not too much rain on this side of the storm but big wind expected! I'm a little inland, me and the pups are prepared for the worst and hoping to catch a break!

Chris


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Chris they must have left me. Still in my house watching Long Island Sound across the street. It's Ken's fault needed to make french toast and finish up our maple syrup. Didn't want to take a chance of loosing my maple syrup.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> hope GDGNYC (George) is safe, I think he lives on Lon-Gisland.
> and they are gonna get a storm surge


Yeah the storm surge already is wrecking Atlantic City boardwalk. And the storm isn't even here yet. Gonna pass right over us, or just south. Which gives us the NE quadrant of the storm. (the worst wind and surge) Delaware Bay has already set a new record for water level. Still got awhile before it all hits us full force. And they are calling for about 10" of rain here.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

moscowitz said:


> Hey Chris they must have left me. Still in my house watching Long Island Sound across the street. It's Ken's fault needed to make french toast and finish up our maple syrup. Didn't want to take a chance of loosing my maple syrup.


I got to get me some of his liquid gold! Sounds like a great reason to stay put! Do you have to evac your area? Sounds like its gonna get pretty serious on the coast.......or am I just caving into all of the hype on the news!! Good luck getting though this!

Chris


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes last night I got notice of a mandatory evacuation. They spelled mandatory wrong so I'm staying for awhile.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Get your surfboard ready, Mike!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

AC boardwalk is gone! Hasn't even made landfall yet! Gonna make landfall a little after high tide tonite.  I'm gettin my swimmies on!


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> hope GDGNYC (George) is safe, I think he lives on Lon-Gisland.
> and they are gonna get a storm surge


Thank you, Ken. I happen to live on one of the highest points so storm surge is not a problem for me. Poor drainage due to the geology is a different story. I will get water in the basement. Also, trees are already down.

PS I'm glad you are aware of correct pronunciation of Lon-Gisland.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

be safe George!

Chris


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Bait said:


> AC boardwalk is gone! Hasn't even made landfall yet! Gonna make landfall a little after high tide tonite.  I'm gettin my swimmies on!


John, 

Thats crazy! It's gonna get fun for sure!

Chris


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> be safe George!
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. I know you are inland and safe from storm surge but I hope you don't experience any other kind of damage.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

> Thank you, Ken. I happen to live on one of the highest points...........trees are already down.


but how high could that be?? Like a hill or knoll?



> PS I'm glad you are aware of correct pronunciation of Lon-Gisland.


how else would you say it? It's not like it is two words or sumptin' ;-)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Bait said:


> AC boardwalk is gone! Hasn't even made landfall yet! Gonna make landfall a little after high tide tonite.  I'm gettin my swimmies on!


Bait, I think that you are in a pretty low lying area. You're not evacuating?


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> Yes last night I got notice of a mandatory evacuation. They spelled mandatory wrong so I'm staying for awhile.


9

Stay safe, moscowitz. This does look like a bad one. I saw water over the beach and onto the streets on the Rockaway Peninsula. Could happen by you.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Not as low as alot of places nearby, believe it or not. Worst part for us is the fact that we are directly in it's way. So, combination of rain, wind, is almost certain to add up to power outage. We're pretty prepared. But, got a lot of time to ride it. The more time goes by, the better the chances are to lose power. My biggest concern is my dad, who is 30 miles away. But, he's on really high ground and has a 15kv generator hooked up to his whole building. (House is built on top of his airplane hangar) Built like a fort. 
You guys hold on for the ride. Good luck to you all and God Bless.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> but how high could that be?? Like a hill or knoll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live on the edge of the terminal moraine of the glacier and can see out over the southern half of Lon-Gisland. I guess like a small ridge?

There's only one way to say it and that's as one word, the way you and I say it.

(Apropos to this, I once heard Tennessee Ernie Ford say that his teacher tried to get him to spell 'taters with a p.)


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> Yes last night I got notice of a mandatory evacuation. They spelled mandatory wrong so I'm staying for awhile.


Classic....


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Was out this morning letting the pups run around before it got real bad. I tossed a bumper that went more sideways than far. Also had to use the Ken Bora check cord to hold down my little 4 month old pup. nearly blew away LOL.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

So far just a little drizzle and some gusty winds. Rain is suppose to start tonight and the worst of the winds will be tonight. Predicting 30-40 mph wind with gusts up to 60 mph and only up to 3 inches of rain, even though it is suppose to rain most of the week. Thankfully temps are above normal so no bitter cold to go with the wind. We will be getting off easy compared to those farther south.

Prayers for all.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Be safe all you east coasters.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

jgrammer said:


> Be safe all you east coasters.


Thank you, Jean.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Andy Carlson said:


> So far just a little drizzle and some gusty winds. Rain is suppose to start tonight and the worst of the winds will be tonight. Predicting 30-40 mph wind with gusts up to 60 mph and only up to 3 inches of rain, even though it is suppose to rain most of the week. Thankfully temps are above normal so no bitter cold to go with the wind. We will be getting off easy compared to those farther south.
> 
> Prayers for all.


In Watford, Ontario by Sarnia where I am, winds have picked up significantly this afternoon. Calling for 45mph to 60mph especially tonight. I am waiting for the rain. Too much means flooding in the basement! They have stopped the ships from entering Lake Huron. 6 ships in the St. Clair R. and 12 on Lake Superior waiting her out. Expecting 18 foot waves! Also Blue Water Bridge between US and Can. may shut to trucks. We are in her path? Nothing like you folks are experiencing though. Stay safe!!!!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Im just outside Philly.. We have our power but some of the neighboring towns are out. Trees are down.. Wind is really blowing pretty good. A lot of NJ is out of power. Some of the shore points are underwater. Its crazy!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Well we lost the power early this morning? The wind is still battering us anywhere from 45 to 60 mph a north wind coming from Lake Huron tip. And the RAIN! Hydro crews unable to come out with such dangerous winds. Looks like a long outage? 
Hope you all in Sandy's path have faired okay. I at least have my computer to read RTF! Take care.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Just curious.

Has anyone heard from Vicky Trainor?

Vicky... I hope you is OK!!!

Gooser


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Inland here over by PA it wasn't so terrible. Windy, rain a couple of inches. We (my family) seems to have made it through OK.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

In Southern Ontario (again inland), we got big winds and rain. Mostly downed trees here and there and some power outages. We've had 3 straight days of rain ahead of Sandy so everyone was worried about flooding but we're all good here. Nothing like what NY/NJ got. Some very powerful pictures. Let's hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Prayers out to all those who have been affected by this powerful storm!

Many in our flight at the Master National were keeping close tabs on it's projected path. Worrying about the families, homes, and animals they left behind to attend the event. I hope all are safe and damage is minimal!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

DarrinGreene said:


> Inland here over by PA it wasn't so terrible. Windy, rain a couple of inches. We (my family) seems to have made it through OK.


Yup! Got pretty bad here but, we dodged a bullet. Never lost power. No real damage. Couple leaks was all. When it blows that hard for that long, bound to find a seam somewhere. Looks like being 60 miles inland helped alot.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

gdgnyc said:


> 9
> 
> Stay safe, moscowitz. This does look like a bad one. I saw water over the beach and onto the streets on the Rockaway Peninsula. Could happen by you.


I see LI got hit hard. How you doin? My sister lives over by Sandy Hook, at the top of a 28 foot cliff. Says it (the ocean) was lapping at the edge of her cliff for hours, but ok now.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Vicky Trainor?
> 
> ...


Gooser you beat me to it ...hope you and yours are OK Miss Vicky.....


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

OH MY LORD I just saw pictures of what's NOT left of Mantaloking, NJ . My father grew up sailing and hunting these waters and the homes there were GRAND, classic old NJ beach homes there is not much left
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...83854301.69851.261650307187822&type=1&theater


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Vicky Trainor?
> 
> ...





Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Gooser you beat me to it ...hope you and yours are OK Miss Vicky.....


Thank you for thinking about us. We have quite a bit of flooding on the property, but, Thank God, none in the house, kennel or barn! Some big trees down along the property line and limbs off of the tree in front of the house, but no damage other than to the trees.

My pond which was the lowest I had ever seen it is now overflowing its banks. Saw some interesting marks/blinds that I can do with the dogs  Not sure how long it will take for it to get back inside its banks, but will have some fun for a couple of days 

We've been busy today cleaning up. Winds here were reported sustained between 70-80 miles an hour last night. We kept electric until this afternoon but now running on a generator. We were able to go to the store a little while ago and was amazed at the amount of flooding in the area. 



















The trees you see are along the bank of the pond.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Glad you are OK Vicky.........relatively. And in good spirits.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad everyone is ok! I just don't understand if you are told to evacuate why you stay. That is how people die.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Just watched ABC new special. Can't believe the damage. The rebuild will be long. Glad all are okay. Take care.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad you are OK Miss Vicky relatively speaking.. Hope your clean up goes well !!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Bait said:


> Glad you are OK Vicky.........relatively. And in good spirits.





Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Glad you are OK Miss Vicky relatively speaking.. Hope your clean up goes well !!


After seeing all the devastation in other areas, we count ourselves extremely lucky.

I am thankful that my family and friends (including those on RTF) are safe and weathered the storm well. I much prefer "clean up" to seeing someone in the hospital or attending a funeral. Unfortunately, others on the east coast don't have that option.

The devastation in NJ & NY just tears at my heart. I can't imagine losing everything we own and seeing my whole neighborhood wiped out by flooding or fire.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard from gdgnyc? No one seems able to get in touch with him, and the fires are a bit of a concern. Hopefully it's just a power outage keeping him from responding.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> After seeing all the devastation in other areas, we count ourselves extremely lucky.
> 
> I am thankful that my family and friends (including those on RTF) are safe and weathered the storm well. I much prefer "clean up" to seeing someone in the hospital or attending a funeral. Unfortunately, others on the east coast don't have that option.
> 
> The devastation in NJ & NY just tears at my heart. I can't imagine losing everything we own and seeing my whole neighborhood wiped out by flooding or fire.


I feel the same Vicky. Feel somewhat guilty when I think about how lucky we were, when Sooo many weren't.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

hotel4dogs said:


> Has anyone heard from gdgnyc? No one seems able to get in touch with him, and the fires are a bit of a concern. Hopefully it's just a power outage keeping him from responding.


Anybody heard from George?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bait said:


> Anybody heard from George?


.... anybody?


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Bait said:


> I see LI got hit hard. How you doin? My sister lives over by Sandy Hook, at the top of a 28 foot cliff. Says it (the ocean) was lapping at the edge of her cliff for hours, but ok now.


I just now got my power back. I had been without electricity since Monday night. Results: spoiled food, no heat, no telephone, no internet. 90% of Long Island is without electricity and as of yesterday a possible 10 day wait. Gas stations can't pump gas. There are long gas lines and fighting.(Remember our gas crisis?) Several houses with oak trees on them. Poor to no cell service.

I can't believe the devastation. Water in the Tunnels? Flooded subway tubes? No electricity in downtown Manhattan? I never would have imagined it.

Thank God I am OK. And thanks everyone for your concern.

PS I heard that Fire Island may have a new inlet.

George


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

gdgnyc said:


> I just now got my power back. I had been without electricity since Monday night. Results: spoiled food, no heat, no telephone, no internet. 90% of Long Island is without electricity and as of yesterday a possible 10 day wait. Gas stations can't pump gas. There are long gas lines and fighting.(Remember our gas crisis?) Several houses with oak trees on them. Poor to no cell service.
> 
> I can't believe the devastation. Water in the Tunnels? Flooded subway tubes? No electricity in downtown Manhattan? I never would have imagined it.
> 
> ...


Glad you're ok. We were gettin worried, after seeing what happened up there. We got off easy.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Now every conversation will be "After Sandy" It is still be used down south" After Katrina" or Before Katrina". Glad everyone on here is safe and good luck with the cleanup


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I know some folks down in Jersey and Long Island that I have yet to hear from... Pretty bad down that way... Funny how folks go back to Katrina.. Figured they would have learned from Andrew back in the early 90's.. Don't underestimate mother nature, she is very unforgiving. Hope everyone made it through OK. Jim


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Bait said:


> Glad you're ok. We were gettin worried, after seeing what happened up there. We got off easy.


Thanks, Bait.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Holly ****! I grew up on the Jersey shore both in Ocean City and closer to NY near Point Pleasant .
There are thousands of homes from DE to LI NY that are destroyed.
If your a builder or trades person who has been out of work there will be many job opportunities especially in NJ.
I Staten island on the news. Don't Rooney and Barb Radtke live on SI? If not I think real close.
Hope they're OK. I don't know of any other field trailers along the coast that's trashed.
Man it's a mess. Weird it's affected me in PA as my bank is down the shore and their data center flooded out.
Big mess.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

It's been a crazy week for us. My daughter and her family live (or should I say lived) on Long Beach - a barrier island on the south side of Long Island. The winds shifted around driving the water surge and wind directly onto Long Beach and they lost everything - they were lucky to get out alive. The three of them, Jacki, her husband Michael and my grandson, Thomas, managed to walk off the island the day after the storm, crossing the bridge and were rescued by friends. She said the devastation was EPIC and the family is still in shock....they carried their dog Trico the entire way. Unfortunately, Trico, a 16 yr. old family pet, had suffered injuries the night before as they all scrambled to make it to the 2nd floor when the waters surged in...sadly, yesterday they had to make the sad decision to put Trico down as he could no longer stand on his back legs. Please add them to your prayers for all who were caught in this horrific storm.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

So Sad your family lost Trico. Glad they made it out ok, though.

Prayers for all who were affected by Sandy!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

hey Navesink Retriever club folk, chatting with my clubs pres. last eve I was.
Has anyone heard from Janice Easterbrook (sp) since the storm?


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Breck said:


> Holly ****! I grew up on the Jersey shore both in Ocean City and closer to NY near Point Pleasant .
> There are thousands of homes from DE to LI NY that are destroyed.
> If your a builder or trades person who has been out of work there will be many job opportunities especially in NJ.




Better be a union member or a union contractor, they are reporting on the radio that they are turning away non-union electrical workers.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Prayers sent for everyone affected by this storm.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

DSemple said:


> Better be a union member or a union contractor, they are reporting on the radio that they are turning away non-union electrical workers.


I would think they would want all hands on deck. Surely there are some jobs they could do??


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

If there is anything I can do to help out fellow retriever enthusiasts, please let me know. I can deliver dog food, temporary kennels, or can shelter 3 dogs here on the eastern shore of Maryland if your kennels have been damaged. I am about 3 hours from NJ.
Wendy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

DSemple said:


> Better be a union member or a union contractor, they are reporting on the radio that they are turning away non-union electrical workers.



"New Jersey’s power companies are stressing today that they are accepting help from both union and non-union crews during the massive effort to restore power to those still in the dark in the wake of Hurricane Sandy.​The clarification comes after a utility company from Alabama said a six-man crew was headed to New Jersey on Wednesday, but turned back in Virginia after they said concerns were raised about whether New Jersey would accept help from the company’s non-union utility crew. ​Non-union crews should not be concerned about coming to New Jersey to help bolster the efforts of New Jersey utility companies, officials said today."
​
http://www.northjersey.com/news/bergen/Non-union_power_crews_welcomed_in_NJ_to_help_restore_service_state_says.html​


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

> Funny how folks go back to Katrina.. Figured they would have learned from Andrew back in the early 90's..


Jim, there was nothing "funny" about Katrina or Andrew. I was here for both and it makes me sorrowful thinking of both those storms. South La is our home and we rebuild and do the best we can. No less than folks whose lives are turned upside down in tornado alley or out west when a big quake hits.

i don't believe for a second you meant any harm by your choice of words, so peace my friend. Peace.

i encourage all of our RTF brethren to donate to the Red Cross, or try to help in any way they can. Even a small donation means so much.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Just a little update. Gas is very difficult to find (reminds me of the Road Warrior). Many grocery stores had to throw out their perishables-meat, milk, all dairy, produce. 

I am proud of my son. He is an RN and has volunteered to work at an emergency shelter.

I heard someone say that gas should be easier to get by Wednesday. I have enough to get by until Monday. Not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Prayers sent to all its a mess. Another big storm is coming so be safe.


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Whenever there is a natural disaster in a foreign country the US sends some sort of help or relief. I have not heard of any foreign country sending any kind of relief to the US. WHY Not?

Cindy R.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

gmhr1 said:


> Prayers sent to all its a mess.  Another big storm is coming so be safe.



??????What storm, where?????


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

A noreaster may be developing. May get to us on Wednesday.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

We still don't have power at my house in eastern pa, could be another week. No house damage, but tree crushed duck pen and many more trees down in woods on property. Lucky to have no big damage.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I have started a chip in site to raise funds to buy dog food (and some cat food) for the Sandy victims of Ocean and Monmouth counties in NJ ( hardest hit in NJ as far as home losses) . I have already raised enough for ONE FULL TON of dog food! DeCoverly Kennels is providing the food, and I am providing my time and my truck , including expenses and labor. The funds will pay for dog food at my wholesale price, with absolutely no markup. I will order it on Friday , it will be delivered by tractor trailer on Monday (the 12th) and go onto my truck and trailer directly. An then I will drive it down. 
Please consider donating, I will make trips each week as long as the funds come in and there is a need, (Except the week of 16-20 as I will be in NC training dogs).
here is the chip in link.... http://bridgetbodine.chipin.com/dog-...-sandy-victims

THanks for looking!! and for donating!!! Will keep you posted here!
this is a short video of what happened in the target area.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_e4-ceFuMU


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

I made a donation it was very easy. Thank You for helping these innocent victims of this storm.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

As soon as I get to a real computer, I will be donating to your fund Bridget. thanks for doing this.

Scott


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

gdgnyc said:


> A noreaster may be developing. May get to us on Wednesday.


That is not nice!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

On a lighter note for a second: There's a new drink called a _Sandy

It's a watered down Manhattan_


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

PhilBernardi said:


> On a lighter note for a second: There's a new drink called a _Sandy
> 
> It's a watered down Manhattan_


Dude!!! Haha funny tho! Prayers to all that have been affected.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> hope GDGNYC (George) is safe, I think he lives on Lon-Gisland.
> and they are gonna get a storm surge


George is o.k. according to the L.I. Golden email that came along to members yesterday
Now we are waiting for the son of Sandy to arrive.
Gas is still hard to come by.
Took an entire week for electric to come back up in my area
Hope it stays up with the new storm coming in Wednesday
Be safe all


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

The pet food drive has been OVERWHELMING!!! WE have raised more than two tons of pet food. The great news is my distributer , http://www.zeiglersdist.com/ and the manufacturer , http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/nutrisource/, have each knocked $1 per bag off of the purchase price of 5 # bags of grain free chicken and of grain free beef. This will be about 400 bags of dog food per ton. By talking to people that are distributing the necessities, they said we can reach more and waste less by getting smaller bags. ( though I may get some 18# bags also) and the remainder will be for Friskies Cat food. Once I get my bill of lading I will give a complete breakdown. I cannot THANK everyone across the country for you generous donations, enough. There really are not enough words.....


----------

